# Free PF DM Screen pdf at d20pfsrd.com



## x93edwards

First off, I highly recommend Paizo's new high-quality GM screen for Pathfinder.   

For my needs however, I wanted a lower landscape screen with a couple of different charts than the ones Paizo had, so I put one together. Even if you don't use the PDF I've created as a screen, the printed charts might be handy to have on hand.

If you're interested head over to Downloads (Pathfinder_OGC) and check it out.


----------

